
Can screen time replace the warmth of a hug? Prisons make a big push on devices - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90249550/can-screen-time-replace-the-warmth-of-a-hug-prisons-make-a-big-push-on-devices
======
crooked-v
> Video rates similarly vary: a 20-minute session costs $5 if you’re
> contacting inmates of the Franklin County Jail in Massachusetts, $10 to
> reach the Cochise County Jail in Arizona, and $12.99 for those with loved
> ones in custody at the Hinds County Detention Services in Mississippi,
> according to Securus price charts. Inmates and their contacts generally also
> pay for text and photo messages.

